# Form 1195 - Identity declaration



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I am submitting my citizenship application and got confused by form 1195. There is a list of occupations that can sign the picture and the form. Now I don't know if I can ask a university lecturer to sign it or not. 

The occupation listed is :
37 . Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or 
tertiary education institution

Does this include a university lecturer? ( From Swinburne University)

Thank you.
Cheers,
Hooman


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

captain_hoomi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am submitting my citizenship application and got confused by form 1195. There is a list of occupations that can sign the picture and the form. Now I don't know if I can ask a university lecturer to sign it or not.
> 
> ...


Tertiary Education means after post secondary in school, so its college and the answer is Yes. But isn't it better if you get signed from Notary? Just curious to know


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Tertiary Education means after post secondary in school, so its college and the answer is Yes. But isn't it better if you get signed from Notary? Just curious to know


Thanks for the reply. The problem is whoever signs it should know me for at least a year. I'll ask this lecturer then. 

Cheers,
Hooman


----------

